# Turquoise Dragon HM <333



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been wanting a turquoise dragon for ages and ages and I saw this beautiful little guy yesterday at a small LFS downtown ... just couldn't get him out of my mind, so went back this morning first thing to grab him. He does have a bit of rot in his tail, but it looks like it'll clear up nicely. 



















More pics to come!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's gorgeous! You always seem to be getting more fish? How high is your count now? lol


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmmm ... you know I've never bothered to count but I'd say it's around twenty ... >_< They keep me busy!


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, what coloring! He's definitely a beauty.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a lot! :O I just had to give two of mine away because 9 was too many for me. I can't imagine having 20! haha


----------



## hmckin20 (Jul 30, 2011)

lol /shys away from forum cause her count is at 28


this guy is GORGEOUS.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow, adorable coloring! Great fishie! Pick a name yet?


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

There's no shame in having that many if you're caring for them properly. I just CAN'T take care of that many.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I usually break the waterchanges up so that I do five/day for four days straight, so it's not terribly monotonous or time consuming. 

I'm thinking Kryptonite for a name


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

That's an awesome choice for a name!


----------



## toughcookie (Sep 12, 2011)

ooo! i love Kryptonite for your new fish! I think it fits him!


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

He is absolutely gorgeous! great find! 
I have 10 bettas at the moment...10 tanks up and running ... I clean my tanks throughout the week..I try to clean one a day. Three days during the week I clean 2 a day..so If I miss a day I only have 3 to clean the next day...It only takes me about 30 minutes per tank with cleaning the glass and the divider and clipping plants. I make a compromise with myself...No tv until the tanks are clean...:lol:...I'll record my show and clean the tanks.. then watch the show later when i'm getting ready for bed. Thirty minutes a day isn't too bad..That is about the same time as a tv show plays..But I find my fish much more entertaining most of time anyways.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

He's beautiful. I love his color. Lucky find! <3


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

ahahha I have about 30 bettas....plus my 1 month old fry! awhile ago I was up to 50.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## MMAsac (Aug 5, 2011)

very beautiful fish, i'd of picked him up as well no doubt!


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

he's GORGEOUS! love the color! I'm getting ready to add 2 more males once I divide my tank :-D


----------

